# Yet another DIY CNC machine in India!



## Power_user_EX (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey guys ... so I was working on my CNC past 3 months.

A 3-axis CNC is a machine that can cut sheet wood/metal/plastic/etc.. as per your needs. Design your part using a CAD/CAM software like solidworks and cut it using a CNC! 

Here is a test video showing my CNC printing some text on a paper using a sketch-pen. More Videos coming soon.

Youtube Video : 

More videos coming soon!

Official Link to project page : *www.ocfreaks.com/diy-cnc-router-mill/

-Regards.


----------



## digitfan (Mar 13, 2013)

wow! i was unaware of this,How much a normal cnc costs in india?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow..!! Looks awesome


----------



## Power_user_EX (Mar 15, 2013)

digitfan said:


> wow! i was unaware of this,How much a normal cnc costs in india?



It depends on CNC. Industrial ones are very costly. Price ranges from Lakhs to Crores.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 16, 2013)

awesome job... 

how much did it cost you in total? and where did you procure the parts from??


----------



## Power_user_EX (Mar 25, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> awesome job...
> 
> how much did it cost you in total? and where did you procure the parts from??



Here is a link to the project page : DIY CNC Router / Mill : OCFreaks!

All parts came from Mumbai & Delhi except for AB Lead Nuts which were imported from USA.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks for the link.. will go though when i reach home, and get back to you if i have any questions


----------

